# World cup



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Worldcup*

Hendrik it was a good start.Hopefully it will continue and get better as the tournament progresses.The 20/20 is fun,a pitty Kallis is not included


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Philip Moolman said:


> Hendrik it was a good start.Hopefully it will continue and get better as the tournament progresses.The 20/20 is fun,a pitty Kallis is not included


Ja swaer 
ek dink die probleem met kallis is hy gebruik 10 beurte om sy oog in te kry maar hy is 'n exelent toets en eendag speler
Dinge lyk goed sover vir einde sept hoort vanmiddag te weet of ma kan verlof kry.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

This was the first rugby game what I could see in the German TV. At Saturday 13:30 the same channel send S.A. vs. England. I hope this game is a bit more thrillingly like S.A. vs. Samoa.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> This was the first rugby game what I could see in the German TV. At Saturday 13:30 the same channel send S.A. vs. England. I hope this game is a bit more thrillingly like S.A. vs. Samoa.


Frank,

I think the SA/England game is going to be a little bit TOO thrilling. Hope we kick the poms back to mud island :uzi:
We have a Field shoot the next day so wont even be able to :darkbeer: to much!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Eish:shade: We will double cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

OutaAfrica said:


> Who enjoyed the rugby this weekend I shurley hoped that the USA would smacked England I think this one might be full of suprizes Especially argentina that has beaten France.
> I cant wait for the 20/20 cricket to start


Not too excited about the 20/20, we have already been given a hiding by Shri Lanka in the warm up games. The SA cricket team can lose anywhere to anybody at any time.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

RayDando said:


> Not too excited about the 20/20, we have already been given a hiding by Shri Lanka in the warm up games. The SA cricket team can lose anywhere to anybody at any time.


Like I say when the BULLs lose Game plan


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

September is legend!! Rugby World Cup, Cricket World 20/20!! Ek hoop net daar is genoeg bier in die yskas!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

OutaAfrica said:


> Like I say when the BULLs lose Game plan


Ouch, that hurt  especially after losing to the lions. At least Habana is doing his thing for the bokke :77:
I have to say to our cricket team: I am sorry for doubting you, publicly mocking you and even thinking bad things about your family members.
208 from 20 overs! You rock :77:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dit is absolute kak dat Burger nou vir 4 wedstryde geskors is!! Twee sou veel regverdiger gewees het. Maar nou ja, hulle moet ons pootjie. Het julle gehoor hoe support die fokken franse die Samoeane?????


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Dit is absolute kak dat Burger nou vir 4 wedstryde geskors is!! Twee sou veel regverdiger gewees het. Maar nou ja, hulle moet ons pootjie. Het julle gehoor hoe support die fokken franse die Samoeane?????


Ban Burger for 4 games and do nothing about Lima who tried to take Andre Pretorius head off?
Never mind the ref Engee, we are used to playing against the ref in the super 14. We will win anyway. The other teams need a little bit of help :wink:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Did anybody see what Zim did to the "rusty" Aus team 
That has got to rank as one of the best moments in my cricket watching history!
Ponting will probably say it was too wet or he got food poisoning or the stars were too bright but.... they still lost :wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

No I didn't. Please tell.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> No I didn't. Please tell.


I can't believe you missed that Bush!!! It was huge. Aus were 14 for 2 at one point. It was amazing to see Gilcrest, Ponting, Hayden, Simons, I mean the best batsmen in the world, fall to the Zim attack. They struggled to get 138 for 8.
Still the Aus commentators believe Aus would win but Thanks to Taylor and few others they made it with wickets to spare.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Dit is absolute kak dat Burger nou vir 4 wedstryde geskors is!! Twee sou veel regverdiger gewees het. Maar nou ja, hulle moet ons pootjie. Het julle gehoor hoe support die fokken franse die Samoeane?????


Ek het gesie. Maak my mal maar almal like 'n "under dog" ek ook. Dis hoekom ek vir Amerika, Canada en Argentinie geskree het.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Ray and Bossie! Where is your pride in South Africa?
Since when does an archery competition come before S.A vs England?
I'll make sure that I bring you guys some Grandpa's on Saturday morning.
You guys just make sure that you have a good breakfast to avoid those babbi shakes.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Ray and Bossie! Where is your pride in South Africa?
> Since when does an archery competition come before S.A vs England?
> I'll make sure that I bring you guys some Grandpa's on Saturday morning.
> You guys just make sure that you have a good breakfast to avoid those babbi shakes.


Hi Craig, are you back in the land of the living. We won't miss that game for nothing. Knowing myself and Ray, with al our good intentions, we would probably need those Grandpa's Saturday.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Franse*



INGOZI said:


> Dit is absolute kak dat Burger nou vir 4 wedstryde geskors is!! Twee sou veel regverdiger gewees het. Maar nou ja, hulle moet ons pootjie. Het julle gehoor hoe support die fokken franse die Samoeane?????


Engee,
Fok die Franse k&*%nte!Ons is n moerse bedreiging.Het jy gelees hoe windgat die Woody d&&s is.Jammer oor Schalk,hulle standaarde is maar kak.n Ou voel so magteloos,ek sal daarvan hou om die moere wat dit besluit het saam op n jagnaweek te vat.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Engee,
> Fok die Franse k&*%nte!Ons is n moerse bedreiging.Het jy gelees hoe windgat die Woody d&&s is.Jammer oor Schalk,hulle standaarde is maar kak.n Ou voel so magteloos,ek sal daarvan hou om die moere wat dit besluit het saam op n jagnaweek te vat.


Philip, ek het 'n gevoel daardie moere sal nie weer terug kom van die jag af nie...


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

ASG said:


> Ray and Bossie! Where is your pride in South Africa?
> Since when does an archery competition come before S.A vs England?
> I'll make sure that I bring you guys some Grandpa's on Saturday morning.
> You guys just make sure that you have a good breakfast to avoid those babbi shakes.


Craig,
We will be watching the rugger, no doubt about it, but I am not going to spend all that loot coming up to JHB and shoot with a big babbi. I have done it before, and I shot a zip on my first arrow 
But, like Bushkey said, we will probably fold half way through the game. I had a friend tell me you don't get a babbi if you drink tequila and nothing but tequila.... perhaps we will have to test it out come Friday :darkbeer:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Bossie. Ja. I'm back in the land of the living. 

Had to unfortunately spend a few days on a 16000 hectare bowhunting only Big5 game ranch.
I picked up some weight from having to endure 5 course meals, sleeping in king size beds and spending 2 days on a game drive.
I saw at least 12 Kudu that would go high 50's or early 60's. At one waterhole we counted 50 warthogs 2 white rhino 4 kudu bulls and 2 nyala that were hanging around at the same time. I just wish it will rain soon. The veld is very dry and the game are losing condition. Especially the pigs.

I'll bring those Grandpa's just in case.

Philip. Don't believe everything you hear. All that Tequila could make you totally miss the next day.
Just stick to your chosen poison. A case of beer should be enough for Friday night. Gotta stay responsible.:wink:

What time does this whole thing kick off again?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Phillip ek stem 110% saam. Hulle wil hulle bekak vir die bokke hierdie jaar en hoop en bid dat iets of iemand ons sal stuit voor die quarter finals. Dis waar wat Craig ook gese het, Lima wou soos gewoonlik iemand se kop fokken afruk met 'n tackle maar dis ok. Ek kry lekker tot in my gat dat hy homself in 'n concussion geduik het!

Ek like dit ook wreed dat die armsalige Zim span die "Ossie Ossie Ossie's" op hul moer gegee het!!!! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Hi Bossie. Ja. I'm back in the land of the living.
> 
> Had to unfortunately spend a few days on a 16000 hectare bowhunting only Big5 game ranch.
> I picked up some weight from having to endure 5 course meals, sleeping in king size beds and spending 2 days on a game drive.
> ...


Thats tough hey. :wink:

I think if I am not mistaken, but as far as I know the Rugby kick off time is 08:00.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ja jammer zim het teen die pommies verloor ek hoop net die Pommies skop Aus se gatte.Ek het net so lekker gekry maar ek dink Ponting was nog nooit so naby aan huil nie.Die ou kry hom so self so jammer ek dink hulle rugby en krieket spelers is 'n spul verskoning soekers hulle speel nooit kak nie is altyd een of ander faktor wat hulle be-invloed. Maar nou ja laat ons sien wat die naweek gebeur geniet 
The kick of is at 8o pm if I recall correctly Craig I dont blame Bush and Philip I feel the same where is the afirmatife action for the soccer The goverment must leave the sport alone let the whites and bruin oakies play cricket,rugby and the Houties play their soccer.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie.

I was talking about the archery competition when I asked about the starting time.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bossie.
> 
> I was talking about the archery competition when I asked about the starting time.


Managed to watch the rugby (stayed relatively sober for the shoot) and what a game it was! The English were demolished so thoroughly I started feeling sorry for them!
Where were you Craig? You couldn't have missed us: big fat guys with Khaki shirts and blue bulls caps :shade:


----------

